# Lead paint restoration course...



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Has anyone been to this 8hrs course yet ? Suck! I figured a way to over ride it is to give home owner a discount but they've to take the blame if EPA show up...or...do small section at a time. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Softy said:


> Has anyone been to this 8hrs course yet ? Suck! I figured a way to over ride it is to give home owner a discount but they've to take the blame if EPA show up...or...do small section at a time. :whistling2:


Are you talking about the RRP certification course?

so many of us have taken it.

Let us know how that "over ride" works for you. 

but I got a better way. Do it for free. We are only under the EPA control if we do it for compensation. No invoice - no EPA. 

And hey, can we help it if around Christmas time a whole bunch of our customers give us a handful of Benjamins as stocking stuffers ?

But I'll let someone else test that "over ride"


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Softy said:


> Has anyone been to this 8hrs course yet ? Suck! I figured a way to over ride it is to give home owner a discount but they've to take the blame if EPA show up...or...do small section at a time. :whistling2:


Good luck with that!!!! The homeowner couldn't take the blame even if they wanted to. All responsibility falls on you.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Softy said:


> Has anyone been to this 8hrs course yet ? Suck! I figured a way to over ride it is to give home owner a discount but they've to take the blame if EPA show up...or...do small section at a time. :whistling2:


You should tell high fibre about your plan.... I hope you aren't working in his hood.:wallbash:


----------

